
Chairs of SFO - aroman
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mo_Dybwcsx8VARcA8Zeooqd_sCqmvA8LWxi3lLWV-Ls/edit#
======
fataliss
Silly gooses! On a serious note tho. I spent 7h waiting at Charles de Gaules
in Paris trying to find a decent seat I could spend more than 1h in without
getting my bottom numb and lamentably failed. Why are airport always
displaying fancy architectural design and super poor comfort? Is that a cost
requirement or are interior designers simply never waiting in an airport
themselves and unaware of what's required for comfort?

~~~
ocb
I dig Sea-Tac's rocking chairs:
[http://i.imgur.com/mRjp4s8.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/mRjp4s8.jpg)

~~~
ojbyrne
These can also be found in BOS and CLT, probably others.

------
kurtalee
Thanks everybody for checking out #ChairsofSFO!

It wouldn't have had legs to stand on without all your support.

Happy Sitting, Kurt & Shy.

------
exelius
The American Express lounge in SFO is the place to go. They have free food,
booze, beds and even a shower.

------
arcticbull
Often, the biggest perk of airline lounge access with the big US legacy
carriers (AA, UA, DL) is that you get access to the lounge agents who do
bookings. In the event of long delays or cancellations (especially weather
related) the phone lines are clogged up and there are lines around the block
at both the gate and the customer service area. However, if you have lounge
access, you can just duck in there and have them help you out way ahead of
everyone else.

~~~
ubernostrum
I have mixed results with lounge agents. And on a bad weather day in a hub,
the lounges get just as overloaded.

(though my experience with the AA/US merger has largely been that AA is
terrible in general in bad-weather-at-hub situations, and I've spent multiple
unexpected nights in places I didn't want to spend the night as a result)

------
ddoolin
I actually just spent the night (~4 hours) passed out in both the first, egg-
kinda-sorta chair, and the bench-type they rated the highest during a really
long layover before going to Seoul. My advice? Avoid having to sleep anywhere
in SFO if you can. At least you won't be the only one doing it, though.

------
haugstrup
Arne Jacobsen Swan chair. Style and appeal: -1. Didn't see that one coming.

------
kyleblarson
Lounge memberships are 100% worth it. With an Alaska board room membership you
can access the Cathay Pacific lounge at SFO as well as any American Admirals
Club (which aren't generally anything special).

~~~
thelonelygod
I was seriously considering applying for an American Express platinum card so
Kurt and I could get in and try the various varieties of seating they had in
the lounge. . .

~~~
arcticbull
Lots of different kinds of chairs there ^_^ but you need the card in hand
ahead of time haha. Next time you want to review, let me know, I'll guest you
in haha.

~~~
thelonelygod
I mainly fly out of LGA but, next time I fly through SFO I'll hit you up on
the offer!

The lady at the desk said if we applied right there she would have let us in.
I'm more of a cash back person though. Can't be bothered with points or fees.

------
thowar2
Seems like all the comfortable chairs lack a power source! An all too common
occurrence in cafes as well :(

Stop doing this interior designers!

------
ArekDymalski
This is the most useful act of boredom I ever saw.

~~~
thelonelygod
Glad you've found it useful!

------
novaleaf
Get an external battery pack, sit wherever you want!

~~~
thelonelygod
We had two. Wouldn't have been as fun of a project though if we'd included
them.

------
1arity
This is so cute.

------
xasos
Love this.

------
pizu
Wow, HN has finally broke Google! This is what Google Docs message says: "Wow,
this file is really popular! Some tools might be unavailable until the crowd
clears.Try again Dismiss "

~~~
eterm
That kicks in relatively quickly, it disables co-editing functions such as
shared cursors.

I suspect it kicks in way below the actual capacity for the feature, and is
primarily about the fact that it would be a usability nightmare above a
certain level.

